# Помогите с покупкой баяна



## bayanoz (6 Сен 2017)

Нужен баян.4 голоса по кругу.регистры,выборка.мягкая и отзывчивая клавиатура.Предлагают у Рудольфа Леонидовича.Кто что скажет?


----------



## ze_go (6 Сен 2017)

bayanoz (06.09.2017, 22:26) писал:


> 4 голоса по кругу


это как?


----------



## bayanoz (7 Сен 2017)

ну имел ввиду левую и правую.Мне больше интересно другое-кто заказывал у Рудольфа,отзывы нужны.


----------

